# Vengeance Avenger



## Brian2112 (Dec 10, 2016)

Not a big fan of vomiting wave table synths - just not my style. There are some great ones of course like Serum, Massive, etc. But I just don't use them that much. Of course Zebra has some of this but Zebra is well, Zebra -and its awesome.
I prefer Omnisphere, Falcon, Hallion 5, Pad Shop Pro, Zebra, Reaktor, Absynth and so on. 
I saw Vengeance Avenger and thought "great, another wave table synth" but heard what Simon Stockhusen has done with it on YouTube (One of the great sound designers if you ask me). So I Figured I'd give it a whirl. 
Damn this thing is a BEAST! Re sampling into a wave table and the FFT functions are astounding. Yea, you can hit a note and get a complete dub step tune but forget all that. You can rout anything anywhere and get glorious analog/digital hybrids with great Pad sounds, Soundscapes, Drones, and Big fat classic Analog emulations. The included patches for these are "meh" but if you do any sound design, it's just incredible. 
Anybody else tried this? Your thoughts?


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 10, 2016)

Demoing it now and will buy. Great synth that will do almost anything, not just an EDM machine. Dev needs to sort out a few things like sample import.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks cool, but the name is a bit redundant...


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 12, 2016)

I tried the demo for a couple of days and bought it this weekend. Amazing synth with a lot of versatility.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 17, 2017)

Bought it, won't install it seems 8(. I followed the instructions correctly, but when i try and load (Cubase 5.5) the Avenger window opens but no GUI....A sawtooth sound can be heard though when pressing key...


----------



## Ryan99 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> Bought it, won't install it seems 8(. I followed the instructions correctly, but when i try and load (Cubase 5.5) the Avenger window opens but no GUI....A sawtooth sound can be heard though when pressing key...


I had the same problem with version 1.0.25 on Studio One Pro 3. I also received version 1.0.24 and it worked, then I updated to 1.0.25. If you have access to an earlier version, try it first. If not, write to support and ask them for version 1.0.24 and it should work.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, avenger is quite powerful. one reason Zebra and Omni work great for cinematic sounds its the flexible envelopes and the routing. Avenger also has this plus other neat tricks which makes it a great tool. The marketing and patches are heavy on the EDM world.. well, because its from vengeance. but there is a lot of potential. the onboard multi band distortion is incredible.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 17, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> I had the same problem with version 1.0.25 on Studio One Pro 3. I also received version 1.0.24 and it worked, then I updated to 1.0.25. If you have access to an earlier version, try it first. If not, write to support and ask them for version 1.0.24 and it should work.



Good to know. I then presume you simply updated to the latest version?


----------



## Ryan99 (Jan 17, 2017)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> Good to know. I then presume you simply updated to the latest version?


I updated to 1.0.25, which was the latest one. Later on, when there's an update, you can see an "Update available" box in red on the synth when you open it.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Jan 17, 2017)

Updated my gfx drivers which fixed the issue. They were only 4 yrs out of date 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 17, 2017)

FYI did a little video and a tiny soundest on this - terrific synth imo


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 18, 2017)

is this a CPU demanding synth, which will depend upons instances and /or filter wave types I guess?

So in general, does it quickly push your CPU's meters up?


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 18, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> is this a CPU demanding synth, which will depend upons instances and /or filter wave types I guess?
> 
> But in general, does it quickly push your CPU's meters up?


It could be of course, consedering the number of OSCs, LFOs, filters, etc. that you can stack up.
That said, there ways to save CPU's demand while programming in making the right choices at different level.
Yes, could be demanding but totally manageable.


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 27, 2017)

This synth gets constantly updated, very powerful and a must-own!


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 27, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> is this a CPU demanding synth, which will depend upons instances and /or filter wave types I guess?
> 
> So in general, does it quickly push your CPU's meters up?


yes.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 27, 2017)

I am thinking we should release a soundset for cinematic hybrid music with this synth. its really an amazing and powerfull synth but its just waaayyy too into EDM territory with all its soundset/expansions being for dance music.

Also, the new updates you can load your own wavetables. for some reason some of the onboard ones don't sound that good. Ill see how it goes if I sample my own from my slim phatty and some guitar tones.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2017)

For some time now I am also a happy owner of this versatile synth.

I have been looking around for other sound designers to come up with 'expansions'.
€65,- for Avenger's own soundsets is also a bit on the big budget side. Their latest is the only one who has somewhat more different sounds on board.

I would be interested if more would come up. I send Aiyn Zahev a message if he would be doing one. His sounds are very good in my ears.
So far none of the know like pluginguru or the unfinished don't seem to do something for this synth.

If you make one more 'cinematic' I'd be interested.
( even though there are actually some cinematic-ly inclined presets available in the current default library)


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 27, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Ill see how it goes if I sample my own from my slim phatty and some guitar tones.


Ah, that is indeed interesting. Does one need a special 'software' to convert it into a wavetable?


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 27, 2017)

the issue is about the market. since this synth is so heavy on edm , a lot of composers will pass on this.
while hans just says something as short as "synth in batman from zebra" and now its THE synth for composers.
can zebra do synths other synths cant? well, yes because of the flexible envelopes and routing but there are similar synths out there but we all go to zebra and equate it cinematic. avenger has a lot of what zebra (flexible envelopes and extensive routing and good step seq) has and also the effects are pretty good. that multiband distortion is amazing. 
we have some projects that need to be done before we can take a wak at avenger but Im really digging this synth.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 27, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Ah, that is indeed interesting. Does one need a special 'software' to convert it into a wavetable?



I still have to figure out a few things with the new update... and also why the reason of their pricing.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> For some time now I am also a happy owner of this versatile synth.
> 
> I have been looking around for other sound designers to come up with 'expansions'.
> €65,- for Avenger's own soundsets is also a bit on the big budget side. Their latest is the only one who has somewhat more different sounds on board.
> ...



Skippy mentioned APS Avenger sometime back on one or more of his PlugInGuru videos, as he seems to do regularly. Guess he's testing for positive responses and perhaps received few ?? He also probed a bit with Icarus, Diva, Zebra2, xxxxx. Comments often re. strengths of Absynth5, Masssive, Reaktor6, Serum, others, but sales of those few Libraries may have been disappointing. 
My next here is likely Zebra2, but will revisit Avenger after this Thread. Lotsa fine stuff out there .....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2017)

Avenger is another synth with a really good gui, excellent sound, super cool features. If I was collecting synths, I'd buy it in a heartbeat. But I have Zebra/HZ, Wavemapper and 'generator, Sylenth, Massive, Reaktor, Serum, Nave (vst), ABL Pro, Electra, Gladiator, Nemesis....

There's nothing that's knocking me silly with Avenger, but I do really like it, and sometime I might pick it up (the day I make more than rent money with my music, which might be never lol!).


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2017)

For non-owner, tough to compare .... as Zebra2 AND HZ are almost joined at the hip, so ~$300. APS Avenger has many bundles/expansions available, but no clue what it takes to be 'somewhat' comparable. So apples/oranges ??

.... and, like you/others ....  has to be good to add something notable to __ Omni2, Massive, Absynth5, Iris2, Synthmaster 2.8/One, Loom, Spire .....

Open mind if someone has solid, salient feature points, capabilities to focus on ...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2017)

You get from Zebra what you put into it. I gave it all my attention: dozens of video courses from ADSR, religiously using the manual whenever I opened it in a project...I completely devoted myself to the study of that synth, and it continues to pay back after several years of reliable use.

The danger with HZ (perhaps my favorite synth) is that it's meant to sound a lot like Hans. I love Hans' Dark Knight Rises and Man of Steel soundtracks like crazy, but it can be easy to fall into the same percussion sounds, atmospheres, etc. One has to truly apply oneself to Zebra to get (what for me are) insanely amazing and uniquely expressive results.

Programming synths also taught me a lot on a broader level, especially about envelopes and LFO, MSEGs, everything.

Avenger is quite the newcomer, but I only fooled with it for awhile, and haven't studied it. You might do just as well with it as Zebra if you're just starting.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> You get from Zebra what you put into it. I gave it all my attention: dozens of video courses from ADSR, religiously using the manual whenever I opened it in a project...I completely devoted myself to the study of that synth, and it continues to pay back after several years of reliable use.
> 
> The danger with HZ (perhaps my favorite synth) is that it's meant to sound a lot like Hans. I love Hans' Dark Knight Rises and Man of Steel soundtracks like crazy, but it can be easy to fall into the same percussion sounds, atmospheres, etc. One has to truly apply oneself to Zebra to get (what for me are) insanely amazing and uniquely expressive results.
> 
> ...



Good guidance ..... Clumsy capability level, not having anywhere close to what you describe, but lots of time dabbling _ BEFORE John Lehmkuhl (PlugInGuru) videos raised my game with Omni2. Latest LiveStreams have delved fairly deep into key components __ Oscillators, Filters, Envelopes, LFOs, .... Often just new Library Intros/ Walkthroughs have explored that and more. Now working to adapt this learning to other synths .... long way to go.

Will be tough to knock Zebra2 from top of shortlist ..  [ _no offense Avenger_ ]


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 27, 2017)

I have many, and I mean many synths. I bought Avenger during the holiday and it quickly became my favorite and go-to synth. I'm usually more a preset guy, but it's the first time I want to play with the knobs, the routing, etc. I find it so easy to play to experiment. You can import samples, loops, wavetables. There is the sounds and also the drumkits in the same library, which is pretty cool. For me it's an absolute must. I would be happy with just Avenger and Omnisphere 2.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow! Expansion Packs @ $70. a pop ..... Top quality for Omni2 usually ~$35. Not so tempting. I'm very much a Preset guy as learning tool. Sets useful baseline to work from. Ok choice, but Zebra2 looking stronger ...... with _sound quality_ being one notable plus.


----------



## Synthmorph (May 30, 2017)

Avenger is a dream come true. I am working regularly with HALion and Falcon, and Avenger plays in this league but has a much (?) more user-friendly gui and modulation implementation. As the Vengeance brand is strongly associated with top-of-EDM-everything, most composers are intimidated by the factory presets and the pricey soundpacks. All I can recommend is just download the trial and check some of the presets tagged with the 'cinematic' category or watch the tutorial video series on youtube and start from the init preset. Yes.. you need a powerful computer, that's all.

Btw, you can read my review about Avenger here, I shared my beta testing experiences here: Has a New King Been Born? This is a new standard in the sound generator VST category in terms of usability.


----------



## mac (May 30, 2017)

I worked on Avenger during it's development, and can confirm it's an absolute beast. The expansions are kinda pricey, but the quality of the presets is as good as it gets for edm/electronica.

Now that the initial teething problems have calmed down, I can see it becoming the new nexus or sylenth.


----------



## rvb (May 30, 2017)

I'm hoping it gets a sale soon ! It works very intuitive.


----------



## sostenuto (May 30, 2017)

Lotsa goodness. Sound maybe not so strong vs most admired competitors ?


----------



## Synthmorph (May 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Lotsa goodness. Sound maybe not so strong vs most admired competitors ?


Depends on your programming experience and imagination.... I think everyone just scratched the surface compared to what it offers. It can sound very average or extreme, it depends on you 

This is probably the only synth - next to Omnisphere - where I do not feel limited at all by technological limitations, only by the CPU. It is easy to create sounds that get a desktop i7 CPU on the knees... There are still some minor issues, but the devs are improving it quickly, not just with bug fixes, but new features... you can expect the g******r synthesis soon


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 30, 2017)

I demo'd Avenger and was impressed. But I already have too many synths lol! And my pick is Zebra/HZ for all arounder.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 21, 2017)

Downloading demo now.
Having just picked up Omni2 it could be some time til I feel ready to tackle another synth. However, interesting to see that some people have both. What great times are these.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 21, 2017)

Synthmorph said:


> Avenger is a dream come true. I am working regularly with HALion and Falcon, and Avenger plays in this league but has a much (?) more user-friendly gui and modulation implementation. As the Vengeance brand is strongly associated with top-of-EDM-everything, most composers are intimidated by the factory presets and the pricey soundpacks. All I can recommend is just download the trial and check some of the presets tagged with the 'cinematic' category or watch the tutorial video series on youtube and start from the init preset. Yes.. you need a powerful computer, that's all.
> 
> Btw, you can read my review about Avenger here, I shared my beta testing experiences here: Has a New King Been Born? This is a new standard in the sound generator VST category in terms of usability.


I was wondering how Avenger compares to Falcon. I've had "Falcon" on my watch list for a while, but now this...
Will see what I think of the demo.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 21, 2017)

Seems like a great synth that's easier to use than falcon (and many others). I've been waiting for a sale since it was released. Guy Rowland's video goes through it well. Could use more work on the drum section, but the fact that it has drums, bass, synths in one box is pretty impressive. And the tag browser seems to be a huge bonus (especially once you fill it with thousands of sounds). You have to figure if Guy can program patches on it right off the bat and give them away for free, how hard can it be?  Seems like a great buy for more than just edm.



Edit: Darn! They had an Easter Sale mid April (20% off) -totally missed it! That's what I get for taking a vacation in the spring. ;D


----------



## Ryan99 (Jun 22, 2017)

One thing that is pretty amazing is the regular updates. They are working to add granular synthesis on top of all that is already available and they have a lot of other updates planned.


----------



## rvb (Jun 22, 2017)

I loved the demo, still waiting for a sale as well! Will get this than in heartbeat haha.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> For non-owner, tough to compare .... as Zebra2 AND HZ are almost joined at the hip, so ~$300. APS Avenger has many bundles/expansions available, but no clue what it takes to be 'somewhat' comparable. So apples/oranges ??
> 
> .... and, like you/others ....  has to be good to add something notable to __ Omni2, Massive, Absynth5, Iris2, Synthmaster 2.8/One, Loom, Spire .....
> 
> Open mind if someone has solid, salient feature points, capabilities to focus on ...



Avenger and zebra does have things in common. In zebra you have those layers that go top to down (in the middle of the screen) in terms of routing.
Avenger has something similar. so it brings that semi modular aspect to it.
It also has the flexible envelopes like Omni and zebra, avenger can do this as well as arp, step seq and that drum seq.
Which Is why I think these 3 synths are in the same league imo for composers. Those flexible envelopes are awesome for new types of rhythmic sounds.

Avenger does have the same thing as Omni where you can load a ton of waves plus your own. But to be honest, the soundsources from Avenger where not to par with Omni. Most waves sounded kinda of weak. I don't know why though as vengeance is well known for sampling synths (for edm). They are still usefull and brings a different tone to patches.
Avenger also has a lot of ways to affects the sounf, sync, fm, am and other functions that can also be modulated so it makes it sound very cool. So just with the normal synth generated waveforms, avenger can sound sooo good.

I am also having a lot of fun with Avenger effects. The multiband distortion is amazing.


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 11, 2017)

Good lord. Now it has a granular engine that is badass!


----------



## mgb (Sep 13, 2017)

20% off at the moment


----------



## MrJul (Feb 7, 2018)

Anyone could replace your go-to synth with Avenger?


----------



## Synthmorph (Feb 7, 2018)

Any time.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 7, 2018)

MrJul said:


> Anyone could replace your go-to synth with Avenger?


If your go-to is Spire, Serum, Massive or Sylenth, then yes.

If your go-to is Repro5, Diva or Omnisphere....probably not.


----------



## Ryan99 (Feb 7, 2018)

MrJul said:


> Anyone could replace your go-to synth with Avenger?


I have a ton of synths, and Avenger has quickly become my go-to synth after purchase.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 15, 2018)

Got finally into Avenger and I must say this is one heck of a synth and really liking it. It took for me a while to look beyond the whole EDM stuff, but getting my grip now on it and loving it. Very intuitive to play with and this new update with FM modulation is just 100% pure madness fun!


----------

